# Rocky Doser conversion?



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Anybody know if it is possible to remove the doser attachment and fit, if obtainable, the spout attachment of the non-doser. I've never taken to the doser, and the need to count the 13 clicks needed to empty it every time.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

funny i was looking for a conversion pack in the opposite direction

the only thing i found was the spout being sold separately on some australian site (maybe parts guru - can't remember).

the doser-less seems to be the blue spout 2 screws and a rubber grommet/chute from the grinding chamber out of the machine (this part may be the same for the doser version - its job is to make clumps and stop the free flow of coffee as far as i can work out


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe our machines could get together and swap parts.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

lol on one hand i long to rid myself of clumping, which i assume the doser deals with as it rotates but on the other hand as you say the doser has problems of its own.

this may help -

http://www.espressoparts.com/RancilioRockyDoserlessParts

http://www.espressoparts.com/MR_017

http://www.espressoparts.com/MR_3699


----------



## jwripple (Dec 27, 2011)

Very helpful diagrams. And so keenly priced.


----------

